

Is "Brogrammer" Culture Really So Bad? - vilgax
http://www.datamation.com/feature/boy-developers-is-the-brogrammer-culture-really-so-bad-1.html

======
bking
It comes down to the grey area between complete creativity and rigidity. The
creativity and comfort associated with a complete free will is desired because
it can produce some of the best material while at the possible expense of
unprofessionalism. While he other end completely squishes creativity and is a
crappy work environment.

In this example it was obviously a worker being over-rebellious just because
he can, so obviously brogrammer culture is negative.

The trick is having the creative freedom, but also understanding that you
don't have to be a dick/rude to have creative freedom.

I am a guy, and I wish I had the opportunity to have complete freedom over my
work area, but it is dicks like that who keep companies worried about HR
issues

------
lsiebert
The article's answer seems to be yes, Because investors don't like lawsuits.

